# Dyco RT10045 router table



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

Has anyone seen this brand of router table yet? The reviews are impressive and when you look at the construction, all steel verses the MDF ones in our country it looks like a great table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jfacteau

This is just my 2 cents 
I have not had one in my hands but just what I see.

It 's looks a bit lame, for AUD$600 it's a bit high in price not to say anything about what it can't do.
If you have a router table you want it to do it all, the things I don't see or see, start/safety pin hole,short fence,small table top,stange way to hold the router in place,chips will be all over the floor,Vac. port to big and to high,fence will only move just a bit,opening to big for the normal bit(s),base to small, you want something with mass and not sticking out so you trip on the legs.

But again this is just my 2 cents.  

http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/dycoroutertable.htm


Bj


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm not out to seel the thing but I did see a lot of solid features. I liked the extension wings and side table. It does have a hole for a starter pin but the pin wasn't provided for the testing, supposedly the dust collection is second to none, the port is 4" adaptable to any size, I agree the fence had a bit to be desired, actually I liked the idea of the router clamping in place. Nothing is perfect, I did notice it needed a 2 outlet receptacle to also plug a vac into. My guess is this will improve a lot before it hits the street, converted back in currency thats about 450.00 US dollars. Look at some of the stuff we have floating around here for 600-700.00 ! There is another review by the "blindhandyman" on it that is pretty good, for some reason I cannot post a URL into the replies, love discussion, Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, In Oz they do not use router mounting plates as most do here. It is even difficult to find a fixed base router there, plunge only is the norm. There is an obsession with heavy metal tables, it is unthinkable to not have metal guides and many are actually building home made CNC machines they will never take full advantage of.
JF, Don't let yourself be fooled. We discuss and promote woodworking, not metal machining to .0001" tolerances. Bob and Rick promote their "Simple is better" method. Why spend the kind of money for that table when you can build one yourself for under $150 AU that will handle all jobs easily? Once you see how quick and easy bit changes are with a mounting plate you will understand why North America has followed this route, plus, we do not lose any depth of cut when our router is installed in a table.


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

I agree with everything that has been said but ONLY to a point. A lot of folks breaking into the router table thing look at Oak Park, Incra, Bench Dog etc etc. Very easily you can drop a quick 600.00 on what, plywood and MDF. A lot of posses the talent or the ability to build what we want, though never totally satisfied with it. I just think Dyco has hit on a competetive price when going for upper end tools that will last for decades IF it fits your needs. Drop in plates are a great feature on ours but I laso had a Ryobi table that was best served for firewood, you could barely get the bit above the table and extenders for 1/4" collets do not seem to exist hence a useless piece of junk that got brought back.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think the biggest disadvantage it has is the small table top, I would expect much larger than that for the money. I see Roger Gifkin of austrailia use nothing but large topped mdf and laminated router top for his jigs. I have a Bench Dog contractor that really has a small table on it... smaller than I would like. When i think about expensive router tables.. both american and foreign manf's I am reminded of aurthor and box maker Douge Stowes router table. It is a board with a cleat screwed to it, mounted in a vice with a route screwed to the board and a hold drilled in the top. He makes some pretty nice stuff on that!

Corey


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

Based on the price factor, metal top etc do you guys put the Shop Fox W1728 in the same catagory ?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Personally I would rather have the shop fox of those two but I wish they would use something other than the metal as well. I like the sliding feature and the lift top of that model. Neither of these 2 models would be my first choice for a router table. 

Corey


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

I just find it amazing that some of these companies, no names mentioned can look you in the eye and say 600.00 for MDF and plywood and tell you how great it is, to me and maybe because I learned on it most of our shop equipment was built in the 40's, 25hp table saws etc, accurate as it comes, no vibration, the newer stuff that came in couldn't even come close to what it replaced. I think there is a lot to be said like in golf when it comes to clubs "it aint the arrow, its the Indian" !


----------

